# 07 Sportsman 90 "stator"



## suzette70 (Jan 26, 2009)

Brandi's little Sportsman 90 has been giving us some problems. The battery won't hold charge. We've replaced the battery and it still won't hold charge. Now....if I don't get all the terminology just right don't make fun. We checked it with a voltage gage to confirm that it was the stator or voltage regulator. I've pulled up the service manuals for her little bike, but can't find anything about a stator or voltage regulator. Are any of you familar with the Sportsman 90 and can help me out a little here.

Thanks,
Donna


----------

